# Matching Panel Reports



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

We are awaiting the report from LO's SWs any time soon (hopefully very soon) as we have panel 3 weeks on Tuesday!

Anyway to get ahead of the action, does anyone know what we have to write in there?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

In essence they want to know in your own words why you think this is a good match. We wrote why we thought our match was good, how we would advocate for a child and meet their emotional, physical and developmant needs. We also covered meeting medical needs and any weaknesses mentioned in our PAR. We also included how we would help a child understand their story and who we would turn to if things got tough. It sounds like we wrote alot but it wasn't more than a couple of sides of A4.

Good luck


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

We only wrote half a side so it doesn't have to be too long.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont recall us writing anything tbh...

good luck though Paul, this is the exciting bit


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

We had a form to fill in. A couple of qs were just yes or no and another couple led us to describe what appealed to us from his CPR and our response to those characteristics for eg and what we had to offer but no more detail than our par tbh. 
Good luck - I can see it might be a little more involved for a child whereas our boy is v young so less to react to.
Gettina


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Like Gettina, we had a form to fill in, 8 questions or so, only 2 or 3 required substantive answers (why did we feel this was the child for us, why were we the right parents being the main ones). Actually, it just occurred to me I still have the questionnaire on file:

1. What is about the child(ren) that makes you feel this is the right placement for you? Eg personality, interests, likes, dislikes etc.

2. Why do you think you are the right adoptive parents for the child(ren)? Eg relevant experiences, your particular circumstance, any resources you might have that particularly suit the child.

3. Are you satisfied with the information you have received about the child? Eg have you had full access to medical and educational records? Do you fully understand the background history? Is there anything else you would like to know?

4. Are you satisfied with the proposed parental responsibility you will acquire at the time of placement?

5. Do you think the adoption support plan is appropriate for your needs? Is there any part of it that you would like to see changed?

6. What are your views on the proposed contact arrangements?

7. Are there any concerns you have that you would like [Local Authority Name] Adoption Panel and Agency to think about when considering this placement?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Frankly, I don't remember writing anything about this!  We had a couple of meetings with our SW, going through potential questions at panel and deciding how to answer them.    Good luck!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Literally just filled ours in, said we only had to fill it in if we wanted to, 3 very small box's to write in, a couple of things to sign, and a yes/no sheet regarding contact and information to be shared between us and BF after placement.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you all once again for all your very kind replies.

My post must have been a sign to the gods, as just a few hours later at 11:25pm last night our LO's SW emailed with the APR!

Yet once again we are in the hands of our part-time SW. The deadline for returning the (3) forms with signatures is Thursday and yet our SW is only due to work Weds & Thurs this week.

What really annoys us both, is that our SW did a 'send and run' email last Thursday to LO's SWs saying that she is on leave part of this week, so can they send her the reports asap (she wasn't in Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon & Tue to receive it!)

These are the questions we have been given in the APR:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Why you believe you can provide an adoptive home for this child. (You might talk about your experiences, circumstances, strengths and any resources that are particularly relevant and available to you in relation to this proposed placement).

[*]Any views you may have on the parental responsibility you will acquire when the child/ren is/are placed with you and any restrictions that the agency may wish to place on this. (If you do not understand what this means, you must discuss this with your Social Worker). *Yeah, fat chance of that happening!*

[*]Any views you may have on any information you have been provided with. (If there is any other information you would like and have not seen, you should comment on that here).

[*]Any views you may have on the proposed contact arrangements for the child.

[*]Any other concerns that you wish the Adoption Panel and the Adoption Agency to take into account in considering this proposed placement.
[/list]

We've also been sent her Adoption Support Plan and the Guidance on Parental Responsibilities documents to sign and return.

Paul x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Same as we had, think that they are BAAF forms, ad I said we only filled in 3 of them with very brief answers, as we get the impression our SW is not 100% behind this match, not because of child,  but because it's a long distance placement, not from their consortium, we just sent it straight to placing SW. Didn't want to give her a chance to say anything.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Miny Moo, I'm glad we aren't the only ones with a poor SW!

Our SW has hated the fact we found our LO from an Activity Day from the beginning, you'd think she would be grateful that we have lessened her workload.

We're just very fortunate to have LO's SWs, as they absolutely amazing.


----------

